# Online confessions/catechisms?



## Mathetes (Sep 13, 2007)

I debate Roman Catholics on a fairly regular basis, and I find that all too often that, while I frequently make citations from Trent, Florence, papal bulls, Vatican I & II, etc., most Catholics understanding of Protestantism seems to come from "Protestant X told me this..." None of them seem to have heard of any of the Confessions, Catechisms, theologians, etc., that form the basis of our history. Now, some of them _do_ seem to show interest, so I'm wondering if anyone can point me to any of the standard Protestant confessions, online if possible. For starters, I found the LBCF here. I'm certain that the Westminster should be online...anything else? Any orthodox expressions of faith from various denominations would do.


----------



## Mathetes (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually, doing another Google search seemed to yield some better results than the first time I tried it:

Creeds of Christendom


----------



## wsw201 (Sep 13, 2007)

HERE is a site that I use. It has a number of Confessions and such. The WCF that they use is the original 1647.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Sep 13, 2007)

You can try this:

Historic Church Documents at Reformed.org

if you want to argue from a less general evangelical perspective. You know in our days, evangelical can include everyone from RC Sproul to Benny Hinn, scary.

Edited: oops, late by a min.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2007)

I started a thread with links to good Reformed catechisms here. And I have provided links to a number of Reformed confessional/catechetical resources here. There is also A Puritans Mind (keep in mind the issues concerning WCF 23.3 noted here and the French/Second Helvetic Confessions as noted here).


----------

